# Live rock and sand



## Angel girl (Nov 24, 2013)

Hi there, 

New to the forum.

Just bought a 135 g tank with a 55 g sump.

I was told to aragonite sand rather then coral sand? What are the benefits and how much should I get for a tank with approx dimensions: L: 6 FT, W: 1.5 FT, H: 2 FT

Any have any for sale?
Also looking for some live rock. It could be dead, I have time to grow it. I'm looking to buy about 200 lbs to start off in, maybe more. I would like to spend $1-$2 per lbs.

Please contact me via the forums or text me: 647-868-8965
Thanks


----------

